
A webcam face filter on Matrix rain code theme. Works in browser, open source - xavierwebgl
https://jeeliz.com/demos/faceFilter/demos/threejs/matrix/
======
bradknowles
Hmm. Doesn’t seem to work on iOS.

~~~
bradknowles
Oh. It doesn’t work in a webview.

But it does work in Safari.

But I don’t see anything remotely resembling my face.

~~~
xavierwebgl
Hi. The webview does not have WebRTC yet. I will test on Ipad. I testes with
android and Chrome/Linux. You should get this stuff :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hnls2s9KHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hnls2s9KHI)

